# 2005 deer lease



## FRASIER67 (Dec 1, 2004)

Myself and another person are looking for a club to get into for the 2005 season. We both have 1 child that would like to hunt now and then. Basic deer hunting and hog hunting. No turkey hunting. Looking for something under 600 a year.


----------



## highcountry (Dec 1, 2004)

what area are you looking for.....


----------



## FRASIER67 (Dec 1, 2004)

It doesnt matter  at this time. Were just looking at this time. But we dont want to pay more than 600 for the year.


----------



## highcountry (Dec 2, 2004)

what about bartow/cherokee county???send me a pm if interested.


----------

